# DIY vivs ~ must be mad



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

after seeing some of the lovely conversions that can be done I finally got my act into gear and have decided to try my hand at DIY vivs :crazy:
Hubby bought me two of these -> bookshelf, got all the fittings etc (bar glass as the kids are buying me that ), a friend got hold of a piccie of natural habitat in afghanistan which I've printed for the backgrounds, and cos I'm being totally mad I'm also going to try my hand at making artificial rock caves etc ~ nothing like jumping in feet first lol
now where's my hammer? :whistling2:


----------



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

Good luck!  Remember to post pics when it's done!


----------



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

good luck : victory:
keep us posted!
liam=]: victory:


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

will do 
at least I got the carcasses put together today without once using the hammer on the screws :lol2:
Found that the backing that comes with them is a bit flimsy so Hubs is getting thicker backing from work for me


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I've never tried a conversion but i have made plenty of my own vivs from melamine board and last year i built my first stack which took a week to complete solely because i had to wait so long for my damn glass.

Its relatively easy once you know what you are doing and what you need, make sure you have the right tools.

Marina


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

I did exactly the same about two years ago for my geckos! Such a cheap way to make a nice stack for some leopard geckos. Good luck with it.


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Oh and about the backing, I found it was fine is you also attach it to each shelve with a couple of small nails. But you might want it stronger still


----------



## cat1974 (Apr 20, 2008)

Do you think the backing would be strong enough for an adult jungle carpet python? Was gonna build from scratch but this looks an awful lot simpler to me!


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

well the thicker backs are on in solid sheets and nailed sides and shelves ~ James_and_Hana we spaced the nails every 3" , the runners are in place and holes drilled for vents.
Was lucky and found a link on forum for a program that posterizes pics so have got the background printed and awaiting fablon


----------



## cat1974 (Apr 20, 2008)

so.. and i dont want to sound cheeky but.... i want to build a vertical viv for an adult JCP. Not great with diy,.(me that is. don't have his cv,,,.) He likes climbing so thinking 5 ft high? 3
cat ft wide? 2 or 3 ft deep?
Just want him to be happy so please advise!
cat


----------



## cat1974 (Apr 20, 2008)

above reply meant for different post, lol.
Adam is dping great. Thinking of going to recycle centre, getting old tall display shop fridge....
and using that? will drill holes and convert obviously... but any reason why not? tall and big for Adam I reckon????


----------



## matt1977 (Jul 1, 2007)

Im just in the process of building my second home made viv this time ive reclaimed an old wardrobe its not looking to bad at the mo.
My first was a 6 x 2 for my Bci.


----------



## reptileluke (Apr 26, 2008)

sleepd were are you getting the glass from?


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

reptileluke said:


> sleepd were are you getting the glass from?


was lucky there ~ a friend works with a glass company and he got me off-cuts (he also trimmed and polished them) so glass hasn't cost me more then a 4 pack beer  which was great because quotes I was getting ranged from £90 - £120! mg:
Been busy over the past week; printed out the backgrounds from some photos and fabloned them, vents are in and holes done for heaters, lights etc.... am starting on the caves, rocks etc this week :crazy:

here's the vivs so far ~


----------



## reptileluke (Apr 26, 2008)

your viv is looking very nice now.
so unlike me i dont have a glazier as a friend lol
would i just got to my local glass works and tell them what size i want?


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

reptileluke said:


> would i just got to my local glass works and tell them what size i want?


best bet would be to phone round a few first as the price differences can vary a lot and ask if they have off-cuts


----------



## reptileluke (Apr 26, 2008)

u sed they told you around about £90 - £110 

thats kind of expensive for me seen as i dont have a large amount of money at the moment so i thought i would get perspex its realy cheep.

but could you do me a favour just so i could get a price range of how much it is. could you tell me the size of your glass in (mm) would be realy helpfull thanks


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

> u sed they told you around about £90 - £110


yep round my area ~ someone else further up country got quoted a lot less in their area.


> but could you do me a favour just so i could get a price range of how much it is. could you tell me the size of your glass in (mm) would be realy helpfull thanks


I don't know how it'll help any as the glass was cut specifically for my vivs but the measurements/glass I had was
4 x safety glass - 4mm x 40cm x 32cm
4 x safety glass - 4mm x 40cm x 30cm


----------



## reptileluke (Apr 26, 2008)

thanks i no it doesn't help me with me size for my vivs but it just gives me a ruf idea off how much the plexi is going to cost and i wown't be making one untill next year becuase i am buying a 36" viv for realy cheap i think he wants 50 for it.

Thanks for your help and advice i apreciate it


----------

